# be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht



## Pussyranger (19. Februar 2010)

*be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

Hallo,

habe seit 2,5 Jahren ein be quiet! Straight Power 600W (bn037). Der Lüfter lief bis jetzt noch nie.
Ist das normal und das Netzteil schaltet den Lüfter erst an, wenn es zu warm wird? Oder ist der Lüfter kaputt?  Aber dann wundert es mich, wie das Netzteil die letzten 2,5 Jahre überlebt hat...
LG,

Pussyranger


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

na vllt, ist es ja ein semi- passives nt > das schaltet den Lüfter demzufolge erst an, wenn eine gewisse Tempereatur erreicht bzw. überschritten wurde


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

Genau so ist es bei meinem Straight Power (S6) auch.
Laste CPU und/oder GPU mit Prime/Furmark mal aus, und dann sollte der Netztei Lüfter sich drehen.


----------



## Pussyranger (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

*@DAEF13: *Auch unter Last (Videokonvertierung) springt der Lüfter nicht an, wird dann aber wohl daran liegen, dass mein PC selbst dann das NT nur 30% auslastet.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass das normal ist.


----------



## Phenom2 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

Ist das auch bei einem Straight Power 450W der Fall?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-450W



MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

@Pussyranger: 
Weißt du dass es wirklich nur 30% sind oder ist das nur eine Schätzung?
Ansonsten ist es natürlich klar, dass das Netzteil grade bei wenig Auslastung so gut wie keine Wärme abgibt, die gekühlt werden müsste, nur eine Sache spricht trotzdem dagegen.
Ich habe mir nochmal die Produktseite angesehen, und da wird immer die Lüfterdrehzahl mit der Auslastung verbunden. Es könnte also sein, dass die Lüftersteuerung nach der Auslastung geht oder nach der Temperatur. BeQuiet könnte evtl. auch nur die Leistung alsungefähren Richtwert angeben und dann wäre aus deiner Sicht natürlich alles i.O.

Zuckt der Lüfter denn nicht einmal?

@Phenom2: Das Straigt Power, das du verlinkt hast, ist aus einer anderen Revision (S6 gegen E7) . Ich weiß nicht ob die Lüftersteuerung dort anders arbeitet, vielleicht wissen andere hier mehr...

€dit:
In die Frage wurde übrigens schonmal gestellt und folgendes hat nfsgame geschrieben:


nfsgame schrieb:


> Oh der BeQuiet-Fehler .
> Hatte ich auch schon zweimal, ist wohl nen Designfehler der Lüftersteuerung. Schick das Ding ein, je nachdem wie fix dein Händler ist hast du das Teil (oder ein Austuaschgerät) innerhalb von drei Tagen wieder .



Vin einem Designfehler habe ich noch nichts gehört, aber es klingt plausibel, da es eigentlich besser wäre, wenn der Lüfter permanent mindestens eine minimal Drezahl fährt, um bei hoher Last schnell genug auf Touren zu kommen, und nicht erst bei einer gewissen Anlaufspannung zu starten...


----------



## Pussyranger (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: be quiet! Netzteillüfter dreht nicht*

Ich habe so ein Watt-Messgerät an der Steckdose liegen, das zeigt für meinen PC ca. 150W im Idle und bis zu max. 200W bei Last an.
Der Lüfter zuckt nie.

Aber jetzt muss ich das NT sowieso einschicken, da es, als hätte es der Zufall gewollt, zu fiepen anfängt.
Wenn ich den PC an mache, fiept das Netzteil erstmal 2 Minuten, dann dreht der Grafikkartenlüfter voll auf und es passiert nicht mehr. Wenn ich dann den PC aus und wieder an mache, funktioniert wieder alles und das Netzteil fiept dann nicht mehr.


----------

